# Mk 7 Transit Hymer 512 Camp 2007



## 117720 (Oct 25, 2008)

:? 
Hi, Have just purchased a 2007 Hymer c-512 cl Camp LHD on a Ford Transit Mk 7 chassis. In the cupboard there is a large silver `ingot' sized alloy sort of rectangular block with inner diagonal stress fins with various numbers on it and the Ford stamp. Its about 6'' long by 4'' tall and weighs about 5-6 kg's, wrapped in bubble wrap. It also has two `tunnel' openings or cutouts either end as if it is supposed to go over something with pipes???? Anyone know what it is or does?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is part of the jack setup.

It goes underneath the jack (to jack it up!) as the jack on its own is not high enough.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes I will second that it is a block to raise you jack up if required.


Richard...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_silver `ingot' _

I will gladly do you a free swap of our aluminium one for your *silver* one!!


----------



## 117720 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Richard and Pippin, another swift answer from a dedicated membership, thank you both very much. Pippin, no, you cannot have our silver ingot jack stand, I think its a limited edition and very heavy! Your cw key is going to overheat sending that many CQ's, if you are not getting any QSO's have you checked your antenna is connected? hehe, 73, Paul - G0FUS - ex G1UFO/GX0LAW


----------

